#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  TOTE Building Worlds Largest Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Powered Megaship

## Engineering_Updates

TOTE, Seattle based firm recognized as the largest makers of ships in the world has set its eyes on the natural gas as primary fuel for its upcoming megaship. The natural gas comprises mainly of methane along with hydrocarbons,  hydrogen sulphide, nitrogen and CO2. Once built and ready by 2015-16, this 764 ft ship will be worlds largest megaship to be powered by LNG, anywhere in the world. The company is estimating reduction in the harmful emissions by over 90%. While the LNG will drive the ships to about 4000 nautical miles (~7408 kilometers), its hybrid engine will drive the ship to another 10000 nautical miles with the bunker fuel (ordinary diesel).

Reviewing the efforts made so farTOTE says that their engineers are working on the final stages of the design and are aiming for improving the room for LNG storage.





  Similar Threads: largest civil engineering e books michael kors shoulder tote these factors

----------

